# all glass enclosures? yes or no



## Saxon_Aus (Jan 2, 2012)

what are people's opinions on all glass enclosures? I notice most of the ones I've seen are wood with a glass door. I've been offered a reprile vivarium but its all glass and I'm not suire wether I should take it or not - I realise with all glass mainting heat will be an issue

has anyone got any advice on this? experience?

cheers


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 2, 2012)

glass is hard to hold temps, but, with my glass enclosures i just use house insulation dure in winter, works fine 
glass also looks better! i wouldnt go out and buy a glass tank again, but if your getting it for free then take it! i would haha


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 2, 2012)

haha hell yeh mate always good to get good stuff for free, And I have heard of people using styrofoam sheets to insulate but I don't know how well it worked.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 2, 2012)

No


----------



## Kurto (Jan 2, 2012)

I wouldn't say no. If the temp of the room it's in holds around 18-22 degrees all year, you can get away with a hot spot at one end of the tank.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 2, 2012)

Also depends on where you are. In Cairns or any other tropical place, not a problem.


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Jan 2, 2012)

Renenet said:


> Also depends on where you are. In Cairns or any other tropical place, not a problem.



lol - mornington peninsula, melbourne - pretty much as far away from Cairns as you get get 

I've got a 6ft tropical fish tank that I have insulated on the back and sides with polystyrene that holds its temp well


----------



## slide (Jan 2, 2012)

should work if insulated but with polystyrene stuck to three sides it would end up looking like a shabbier version of a melamine enclosure anyway. But if its not going to cost much to do it then why not I guess. One issue is getting airflow through a fish tank when there is only one opening at the top. I guess you could have a couple of small holes drilled down low at one end??? I haven't used fish tanks myself even though I have a few not being used.
I wouldn't think it would be the most ideal enclosure for such a variable climate but I could be wrong.


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jan 2, 2012)

For lizards, as long as they have somewhere to hide behind/under and it's in the tropics where the temps don't go too far below 20 degrees then fine.

For snakes, definitely a very big NO NO. Snakes get very stressed very easily inside transparent enclosures, even if it has a hide box, because the snake is not entirely sure of it's own safety with all that light coming in. I had a not-so-nice experience in 2010 with a male woma being kept in a transparent enclosure that I built myself from perspex. The snake took off half of the skin oils off it's back because it jammed itself under a very heavy water dish during a shed cycle. NEVER AGAIN and I strongly suggest the same for anyone else. NO. I will end up painting those perspex enclosures and maybe use them as incubators.


----------



## K3nny (Jan 2, 2012)

depending on the thickness, all glass vivs from my personal experience tends to be heavier, not to mention having the possibility of cracking one/more sides than like say an enclosure with only one glass panel

if you're out for a semi-aquatic animal or something that requires a large body of water though they're pretty darn useful


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 2, 2012)

i have 2 blue tounges and a spotted python who live in all glass enclosures , they are all doing fine and have been that way for the last 2+ years .
the only reason why the blues are going out side , i want some of my lounge room back .


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 2, 2012)

Also depends on what you're keeping. I know some people that use all glass enclosures to keep snakes that like colder conditions (diamonds, tigers, etc) with only a heat mat or heat cord for the heat and they're doing terrific.


----------



## PeppersGirl (Jan 2, 2012)

I mostly use glass enclosure for the lizards, better ventilation with the screen top in summer and then in winter I cover most of it with a blanket - works a treat


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 2, 2012)

Mine are in a glass exo terra at the moment. Haven't had an issue as far as stress, but the heat has been an issue. I've lived in old Queenslanders with bugger all insulation though, so it shouldn't be an issue in a modern home.


----------



## Jake007 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a glass tank in it and it stays pretty good all day and night i have no problems with the temp going to hot or to cold sits with in 3 deg all day so i love it looks better two i think in some ways


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey Paul, I have my womas and a beardie in glass tanks, I have polystyrene with nice backing pictures attached and I use it in winter just at the back and cover the mesh on top, plus the herp room never gets very cold in winter as we have heating going so the whole room sits at about 21-25 degrees.mine hold temps really well


----------



## wokka (Jan 2, 2012)

It is not only a matter of insulation. There is also privacy to consider. Animals generally dont like being on show with nowhere to hide. A bit like putting you out in the middle of the football ground in front of a crowd vs you in a private bedroom. You perform differently when you feel at ease.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 2, 2012)

Depends where the tank is positioned and the setup inside, mine have plenty of places to hide, my womas hide when they want to, my beardie never hides.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 2, 2012)

benjamind2010 said:


> For snakes, definitely a very big NO NO. Snakes get very stressed very easily inside transparent enclosures, even if it has a hide box, because the snake is not entirely sure of it's own safety with all that light coming in.



Sorry to hear about your experience. I'd think this problem could be solved by putting a background in? I have an aquarium I intend to house a Stimsons' python in and will be putting some kind of background in as well as something on the sides.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree with slide, I'd be concerned about adequate airflow, I've done the 'fishtank' and had no issue with temps but the only ventilation is on top, it was only a temp enclosure and did the job but I wouldn't do it for a permanent vivarium for lizards or snakes, keep it for fish or frogs


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 2, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Mine are in a glass exo terra at the moment. Haven't had an issue as far as stress, but the heat has been an issue. I've lived in old Queenslanders with bugger all insulation though, so it shouldn't be an issue in a modern home.



I've 1 small and 1 large Exo Terra (all glass except the lid) 1 URS (glass front & back, plastic mesh sides) and 1 Graeme Gow homemade (all timber, glass front, peg board lid) and they all work fine. Then again I live in Darwin and temps dont come into it.



benjamind2010 said:


> For lizards, as long as they have somewhere to hide behind/under and it's in the tropics where the temps don't go too far below 20 degrees then fine.
> 
> For snakes, definitely a very big NO NO. Snakes get very stressed very easily inside transparent enclosures, even if it has a hide box, because the snake is not entirely sure of it's own safety with all that light coming in. I had a not-so-nice experience in 2010 with a male woma being kept in a transparent enclosure that I built myself from perspex. The snake took off half of the skin oils off it's back because it jammed itself under a very heavy water dish during a shed cycle. NEVER AGAIN and I strongly suggest the same for anyone else. NO. I will end up painting those perspex enclosures and maybe use them as incubators.



I find it's not a problem with plenty of fake foliage, hollow rocks, timber and astro turf at ground level. If all else fails they can (and do) get under the turf and the rubberised backing is very usefil in the shedding process. I find the more hiding places they have the more time they spend in the open. Confidence!

Sorry about your woma cobber, hope it's all better now.


----------



## GellyAmbert (Jan 2, 2012)

I dont know what shape your vivarium is, but if its like a fish tank and only has an open top for ventilation, dont be too concerned about it. Thanx to a little friend called convection the air from the hot end will exit directly above the hot end and cooler ambient air will fall through the other end.. 

As for insulation, use polystyrene and get creative with some grout and paint. And dont forget to post pics for us..


----------



## -Peter (Jan 3, 2012)

Your fish will love it.


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 3, 2012)

Most of my adult snakes /Lizards live in all glass enclosures , they have been fine and bred for years.


----------



## Reptar859 (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a 2ft fish tank with a wooden hood. when i first started to get it ready for some beardies i had my doubts. It didnt hold temp very well at all. I put the plastic aquarium backing on 3 sides and have styrofoam on the back all the time. The sides ATM i can leave without the styrofoam but the will be replaced when the weather cools down again. I have no problems with heating at all quite efficient heat is of more than on even in cold weather. The size of the tank helps i would never have this set up on a larger tank.


----------



## repti (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a 4ft x 2ft x 2ft glass tank, with a couple of inches of sand on the base. It holds heat really well, because it's custom made. the glass on the sides and back is 1cm thick and the base is 1.3cm thick. Naturally it's very heavy in comparison to the standard glass tanks, or even melamine, but it's worth it. You get the awesome glass look, plus the great heat holding abilities. It has a leak in the back corner when filled with water, so my mate (who keeps fish) gave it to me for $50 thinking it was rubbish - bargain!


----------



## tarafritz2011 (Jan 11, 2012)

My diamond lives in a 6 foot glass tank (mainly because it was free) and she is fine. She has many thing to hide in, under or behind, and she lives in a hallway that doesn't always have the light turned out so she is not constantly on display. I have no problems at all with it.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 11, 2012)

repeating myself lol


----------



## serpentine (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi I follow what the experts suggest and take their advice on whats best for my pets. Those that have done their homework know what how I house my Pets. Bruce


----------



## -Peter (Feb 5, 2012)

I suppose it comes down to whether its a glass reptile tank with appropriate ventilation or a glass five sided box open only at the top.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Feb 6, 2012)

Saxon_Aus said:


> what are people's opinions on all glass enclosures? I notice most of the ones I've seen are wood with a glass door. I've been offered a reprile vivarium but its all glass and I'm not suire wether I should take it or not - I realise with all glass mainting heat will be an issue
> 
> has anyone got any advice on this? experience?
> 
> cheers


All glass is fine just ditch the whole warm end cool end business. Put a spot heat source at a top corner with a basking branch or platform under it. Also helps to cover most of the mesh top if it has it. Best to use a dichroic downlight 240V. Wattage depends on the distance away the basking spot is. Give me distance to basking spot and what animal it is and i can suggest a wattage bulb


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 6, 2012)

*Peter* hit the nail on the head. You really ned to divide the initial question into two groups - purpose built all-glass vivarium and ex-aquarium. 

Your purpose built vivarium has a venting strip down low and another one up top and a solid roof on it. These have already been designed to provide adequate ventilation while minimising heat loss. Each style and size of cage is built to house a specific suite of animals. Heating is usually included. The hardest part for the keeper is handing over the dollars.

When it comes to the aquarium, you have to work it out. How to generate sufficient ventilation and control heat loss at the same time. The only area amenable to venting is the roof, which is not ideal. Greatest heat loss from an aquarium will be by convection if all of the top is vented. Some of this can be negated by blocking radiant heat loss through the clear glass and/or reducing conductive heat loss through he glass. You also need to decide which animal(s) that shaped and size aquarium will be suitable for, taking into account the heating and ventilation qualities and the 'climate' of the room where it will be going. 

Bottom line – aquariums can be used very successfully as enclosure IF you know what you are doing. I would NEVER recommend that a novice (on their own) attempt to make use of an aquarium as a viv. In fact, I believe they would need several years of keeping behind them. 
 
Blue


----------

